
Carbon Copy Cloner 5 - bartman
https://bombich.com/features
======
phren0logy
Thanks for posting this, it's one of my favorite utilities. It's rare to see
this degree of polish on such a nerdy, low-level tool.

~~~
pinewurst
Well worth what it costs too! It's highly useful and does its job elegantly.

